
Ask HN: "Issue Tracker” for Governments? - dv35z
Has any government (country, state, city, etc) implemented an issue tracker, in order to promote visibility into what the government is working, prioritizing, making progress towards, etc?<p>This relates to the problem statement of &quot;I, as a citizen, find it difficult to keep track of all the important issues. Instead, I default to thinking about the most recent issues, or the ones most publicized in the news media. &quot;<p>I&#x27;d imagine the federal government-level tracker would deal with large-scale macro issues, link to public feedback (e.g votes, complaints, importance over time), show legislation (along with proposal&#x2F;implementation status), estimated duration&#x2F;budget&#x2F;resources required, prioritization (along with rationale), etc.<p>On small &#x2F; local scale, as a simple example: Imagine that you see a pothole in a nearby street. As a citizen, you could submit an issue &quot;Pothole @ 56th&#x2F;2nd ave&quot; (along with consolidation of similar issues), and the city could be able to transparently acknowledge the issue, delegate to the right group, and provide visibility into the urgency and timeline of the fix, etc.<p>It would be interesting if a government leader deliberately held themselves accountable by taking stock of the &quot;issues&quot; present at the beginning of their administration, and then regularly providing a summarized report of progress they&#x27;ve made (how many issues closed out, and what impact that had), where they are blocked (&quot;we don&#x27;t have money for that!&quot;), and soliciting input from the public to help prioritize certain initiatives.<p>Note: I am specifically NOT talking about &quot;law as code&quot;, GitHub for legislation.
======
troydavis
I'd also value this, either as described or even simply public access to
resident-reported issues (that the resident didn't mark as private). Seattle
uses a one-way issue reporting system without public access or input, and
often without followup to the requestor. There's also an app for opening
tickets: [https://www.seattle.gov/customer-service-bureau/find-it-
fix-...](https://www.seattle.gov/customer-service-bureau/find-it-fix-it-
mobile-app)

The backend is hosted by Motorola Solutions
([https://www.motorolasolutions.com/](https://www.motorolasolutions.com/)).

To obtain ticket information, one person submitted a public disclosure
request:
[https://twitter.com/Andres4Seattle/status/111678932579285811...](https://twitter.com/Andres4Seattle/status/1116789325792858112).
In the process, he learned that it "is proprietary and for reasons that I
never got answered the Motorola backend can't make the data public."

------
mtmail
[https://www.fixmystreet.com/](https://www.fixmystreet.com/) helps with the
potholes in the UK. Opensource as
[https://fixmystreet.org/](https://fixmystreet.org/)

